# How much can you bench?



## Hellbound (Jun 20, 2006)

335 at the moment for max. However considering I weigh 240 I think that sucks...damn I'm still hurting from doing that tonight not used to maxing out.


----------



## nyck (Jun 20, 2006)

Around 135. I haven't gone higher, but I haven't benched in a long time either.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't known that in 15 years.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 20, 2006)

Right now? Probably next to nothing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 20, 2006)

400 pounds. I'm the fucking mack.


----------



## Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

I have no idea. I'm as strong as I care to be, I suppose.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

No idea. I haven't benchpressed in 6 years. Maybe 500 pounds?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> No idea. I haven't benchpressed in 6 years. Maybe 500 pounds?


I really meant 600.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I really meant 600.



When I said 500, I meant 500 per side. So, 1000.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> When I said 500, I meant 500 per side. So, 1000.


That's pretty impressive.

Of course, I meant 600 with each finger.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys crack me up.

Honestly, about 350 normally and I can max at about 375. I weigh about 225 or so, so it's not the greatest, but I keep adding weight every week.


----------



## Release (Jun 20, 2006)

270. and i weigh 150


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2006)

Idunno... How much does two 30-packs weigh?


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

I pyramid from 185-255, but haven't maxed out in ages.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2006)

195. I am 5' 9" and I weigh about 148. I bench about 145 and do sets, it is perfect. If im going to the max which I don't like doing, 195 is the most I have ever done.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 20, 2006)

12 oz., or 16 oz. if it's a tall-boy.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 20, 2006)

85 kgs so about 187 pounds. I last went to the gym in March, so I don't think i could do that now, but after a couple of times to the gym I could. 

My record went from 70 to 85 in a month or two, so I think I could increase it quite quickly.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 20, 2006)

425 for now...I am not going to max again for a few months. It always ends up hurting my shoulders. I will hit 500 lbs this year...bet on it.

I weigh 305lbs


----------



## Nik (Jun 20, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> 425 for now...I am not going to max again for a few months. It always ends up hurting my shoulders. I will hit 500 lbs this year...bet on it.
> 
> I weigh 305lbs



Damn dude, that's crazy.

I'm still benching 245, but I only weight 135. My weight hasn't changed at all over the last 2 years even though I can bench much more


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 20, 2006)

Nik,
ANY time you can bench colse to 2x your body weight you are doing incredible. If I couldn't bench as much as I do I wouldn't be able to do a pushup ya know? Or get laid for that matter. I am a really big guy. My chest is 58 inches around, I have to get suits custom taylored every time I get a new one. I need to able to put up some weight. I used to lift in competition and played football. So basically I have worked out off and on since I was a kid. Once you put it on you never lose all of it no matter how long you take off. Since I started back (I took a 4 month hiatus) I already see everything looking like it should. All my shirts are too tight again at the shoulders and chest. I fuckin love it.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2006)

I can bench 10lbs with my weiner.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's pretty impressive.
> 
> Of course, I meant 600 with each finger.



When I said "per side," I meant "per side of each finger." So 1000 per finger.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2006)

ahhhh... I must be a pussy... I bench 135 and max 150.

I'm also like 6' something... TYPO - I weigh 160 ish... not 170ish.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I can bench 10lbs with my weiner.




Nik, I have said it before, what you're benching is impressive.


----------



## Leon (Jun 20, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I can bench 10lbs with my weiner.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

200lbs..which sucks because that is hardly over my weight.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

my diet consists of potatoes and small mammals, small mammals are very good for the hands and helps me bench my RG7620.

I bench about 110lbs but I dont workout regularly


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 23, 2006)

i've always been a skinny guy. and benching as always been my weakest lift.

i stopped lifting 2.5 years ago... but when i was into it, I was at:

body weight 166 lbs
barbell bench 210 lbs 1 rep max
dumbbell bench 85 lbs 1 rep max
parallel squat 330 lbs 1 rep max
deadlift 270 lbs 4 rep max
power clean 180 lbs 1 rep max
lunges 70 lb dumbells in each hand, 24 reps (12 in one stance, 12 in the other, back to back -THAT was pure puking pain)


----------



## Kotex (Jun 24, 2006)

I bench about 162 100 times, at the most I've ever done (soon to be broken) like 182 100 times.


----------



## String Seraphim (Jun 24, 2006)

maxed out at 250 and i weight 140lbs, but I've always been more of a rep kinda guy 250 was the most i ever did and probably can't do it now. but im pretty sure i could throw up my own body weight a commendable number of times. (shrug)


----------



## Vince (Jun 24, 2006)

I can bench my own weight. I've never tried to lift more. I weigh 220 & I can press about 230-250 if I really heave it.


----------



## Scott (Jun 24, 2006)

I laugh at the thought of me bench pressing. Man what a sad sight that would be....


----------



## Shawn (Jun 24, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I can bench my own weight. I've never tried to lift more. I weigh 220 & I can press about 230-250 if I really heave it.


 220, Vince? Holy shit. I would've never guessed you weighed that much. I thought you weighed about 180 or so. 

My new thing is curls. I have been doing alot of those lately. I curl about 45lbs in sets of 50. It's a great workout on the arms. Benching though is great, I may try to do more of that this summer.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 6, 2006)

Shawn said:


> 220, Vince? Holy shit. I would've never guessed you weighed that much. I thought you weighed about 180 or so.
> 
> My new thing is curls. I have been doing alot of those lately. I curl about 45lbs in sets of 50. It's a great workout on the arms. Benching though is great, I may try to do more of that this summer.




Try doing the dumbell walk. Start at the lightest weight and do 5 reps with each arms. Work your way up the rack until you can not complete 5 reps..then go back down...screw the high rep stuff on biceps. You want guns...this will give you bazookas


----------



## Mykie (Jul 6, 2006)

If I lift 300 lbs my arms will snap in half, I can only do like 140


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Last I did was about 285 I weigh a bit under 200. I can squat 500 though.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 17, 2006)

Just now I can do 110lb for 15, I've got no idea the most I could do for 1 rep max etc though.


----------



## Makelele (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'll start going to the gym again when I stop working at a hardware store. Right now I haven't got any time, but in about 2 weeks I'll have a vacation so I can start again. I'll also have more time than now when I'm at school.


----------

